# Web/Application Server + SSO,SPOA,etc



## mephi (15. Apr 2011)

Hi, ich habe eine vielleicht etwas skurile Frage.
Ich hab nun in letzter Zeit öfter rund ums Websphere Portal entwickelt. Was mir dabei immer wieder aufgefallen ist, die meisten nutzen nur sehr wenige Features des Portals. Die meist genutzten sind SSO, SPOA, Rechteverwaltung... 
Mein Empfinden dabei ist, dass man einen ziemlichen Overhead durch die Portlentwicklung in Kauf nimmt. Erst schult man die Entwickler darauf und am Ende will man dann doch Web 2.0 entwickeln und braucht dann Portlet-Bridges und anderes und biegt das ganze Konzept um. Andere Features werden kaum genutzt. Oft nichtmal die Suche.
Daher suche ich ein Produkt, am besten Open Source, das nur diese Rechtegeschichte bietet. Damit kennen sich auch die meisten einfachen Anwendungsentwickler nicht aus. Aber sonst von Portlets befreit ist.
Ein Gedanke von mir war einfach ein sehr leichtgewichtiges OpenSource Portal zu nehmen und das Portlet einfach nur als Container für meine Webanwendung zu missbrauchen, aber eventuell gibts ja doch eine besser passende Lösung.
Kennt da jemand was?


----------



## JimPanse (15. Apr 2011)

Hi,

also für die Portlet-Entwicklung brauchst du immer einen Portal-Server der die Seiten einer oder mehrerer Web-Anwendungen zu einer Portal-Seite aggregiert. Ich habe früher bei einem Projekt mit Liferay gearbeitet! Dieses Portal-Framework bietet bereits Schnittstelle zu verschiedenen Technologien (JSF, AJAX, Struts, Ruby, etc) : Enterprise open source portal and collaboration software - Liferay.com


Wenn du kannst von Portlet's weg möchtest kann ich dir das empfehlen (Basis: JSF):
[fleXive] - The Next-Generation Open Source Content Repository | www.flexive.org

Grüße


----------



## mephi (15. Apr 2011)

Ich bin auch kein großer Freund von JSF, aber ich werde es mir mal anschauen. Parallel vll auch noch irgendwelche SSO Lösungen für Web/Application Server.
Ansonsten, ja eigentlich möchte ich gerne weg von Portlets. Zumal man sich da natürlich immer wieder Abhänigkeiten ans Bein bindet. Manchmal proprietäre(vorallem was Websphere angeht) und manchmal einfach den Portletstandard selbst *g*
Wichtig ist mir aber vor allem eins, dass ich beim Thema Security untersützt werde. Hier ist WP halt schon sehr komfortabel. Man muss sich da erstmal um nichts kümmern und das Ding ist dicht. Wenn ich mir etwas eigenes baue habe ich da ein gewisses Risiko und ich bring bei dem Thema nicht wirklich Knowhow mit.


----------

